# "Überwachung" Bereicht DB defekt



## DripleX (3. Aug. 2013)

Gestern wurde von einem Kunden das E-Mail-Passwort geknackt und es wurden vom Server so viele Spam-Mails versendet, dass sogar der Server abgeschmiert ist.
Als ich dies bemerkt habe, habe ich erst mal den Server in Rettungsmodus gestartet und hab mir die Log-Dateien angesehen.
Als ich dann den Server gestartet habe und das E-Mail-Passwort geändert habe ist mir bei ISPConfig 3, bei dem Reiter Überwachung aufgefallen, dass dort nur Datenbankfehler stehen und keine Logdatei angezeigt wird:

```
#0 db->query(SELECT DISTINCT type, data FROM monitor_data WHERE server_id = 1) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:158] #1 db->queryAllRecords(SELECT DISTINCT type, data FROM monitor_data WHERE server_id = 1) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php:192] #2 _getServerState(1, server1.driplex.de, ) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php:113] #3 _getSysState() called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php:63]
```
Bei dem Unterreiter Fail2Ban:

```
#0 db->query(SELECT data, state FROM monitor_data WHERE type = 'log_fail2ban' and server_id = 1 order by created desc) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:172] #1 db->queryOneRecord(SELECT data, state FROM monitor_data WHERE type = 'log_fail2ban' and server_id = 1 order by created desc) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/tools_monitor.inc.php:426] #2 tools_monitor->showFail2ban() called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_data.php:122] #0 db->query(SELECT created FROM monitor_data WHERE type = 'log_fail2ban' and server_id = 1 order by created desc) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:172] #1 db->queryOneRecord(SELECT created FROM monitor_data WHERE type = 'log_fail2ban' and server_id = 1 order by created desc) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/tools_monitor.inc.php:498] #2 tools_monitor->getDataTime(log_fail2ban) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_data.php:123]
```
Was kann ich nun machen, damit das wieder funktioniert?

In der Syslog kommt auch die ganze Zeit eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datenbank nicht repariert werden kann:

```
Aug  3 19:15:01 server1 mysqld: 130803 19:15:01 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Table './dbispconfig/monitor_data' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed
Aug  3 19:15:01 server1 mysqld: 130803 19:15:01 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Table './dbispconfig/monitor_data' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed
```
Was kann ich nun machen?
Eine Installation über das aktuelle ISPConfig geht ja leider nicht, da er sagt, dass ich schon die aktuelle Version habe.

Nun mal noch ein paar Infos zum Server:
Debian Linux 6.0 - Squeeze 64 Bit
V-Server
ISPConfig 3.0.5.2


----------



## florian030 (3. Aug. 2013)

Versuch mal
	
	



```
mysqlcheck dbispconfig --auto-repair
```
 bzw. 
	
	



```
mysqlcheck --all-databases --auto-repair
```


----------



## DripleX (4. Aug. 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe, hat einwandfrei funktioniert.

Musste aber die Befehle wie folgt anpassen:

```
mysqlcheck -p dbispconfig --auto-repair
mysqlcheck -p --all-databases --auto-repair
```


----------

